# SALE - 20% Off BBQ Pellets and Sawdust



## tjohnson (Mar 6, 2013)

*OVERSTOCK SALE!!*

*20% Off On All BBQ Pellets and Sawdust*

Use Coupon Code = SMFMARCH20

https://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=21

Offer Ends 3/31/13

THX!

Todd


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2013)

So many Flavors! Any new favorites guys? I have been using Pitmasters Choice and love it, but so many use Apple, Peach and Pecan it may be time to switch up...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

JJ, you gotta try peach on some cheese, it's Wonderful!

I've been wanting to add some maple and cherry to my stock, this sounds like a good time to do it!

I just checked the flavors and the wine barrel sounds interesting!

Todd, are the wine barrel and bourbon barrel available in 5# bags?


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

Just in time!  Thanks Todd!  I need some more flavors to try out.  Getting the new smoker fixed up this weekend!

Want to get pecan and the peach too!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## mackbrad (Mar 7, 2013)

How are the charcoal pellets? I might have to buy enough peach to fill my gmg up with :)


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 7, 2013)

mackbrad said:


> How are the charcoal pellets? I might have to buy enough peach to fill my gmg up with :)


100% Peach and 100% Apple Pellets are way too soft for a pellet grill.  They break up and get clogged in the auger.  A customer already tried them both.....Bad Day!

I would consider using Peach or Apple Pellets in a Tube Smoker for additional smoke, and use other pellets in your hopper for heat.

Todd


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2013)

4 new flavors heading my way, Thanks Todd!!!


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 7, 2013)

I have some new goodies coming too!  New flavors!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Kat


----------



## humdinger (Mar 7, 2013)

Good to know Todd. Thanks again. I've done cherry on cheese, but not peach yet. will try that for sure!


----------



## seenred (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up, Todd!  I'll hafta get over to your site and get an order in.


----------



## smker (Mar 8, 2013)

dont see any over 5lb bags,      2   5 lb bags  at  $24,      20 lb bags are going for $20 to $25 ,   but there is a few flavors i haven't seen anywhere else.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 9, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## black (Mar 13, 2013)

z


----------



## daveomak (Mar 13, 2013)

smker said:


> dont see any over 5lb bags,      2   5 lb bags  at  $24,      20 lb bags are going for $20 to $25 ,   but there is a few flavors i haven't seen anywhere else.


SMKR......Todd will sell you a ton at a time if you need it.. or more....  He will sell you a semi load if you want it...  How much do you want or need....    Dave


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 13, 2013)

Todd!  Got my order yesterday!  They all smell wonderful!  Cant wait to try the peach on some cheese this weekend!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 13, 2013)

Black said:


> *Mmmmmm ... You do ship to Chile!....*
> 
> *I got it today*:yahoo: *,* *Just 9 days to* *Chile**!* :eek: :super:
> 
> *Thank you Todd* :77:



That is Awesome!!!

I ordered last Thurs and got them on Sat!


----------



## jarjarchef (Mar 13, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> So many Flavors! Any new favorites guys? I have been using Pitmasters Choice and love it, but so many use Apple, Peach and Pecan it may be time to switch up...JJ




Oak and orange blend......... I keep trying to order some, but life happenes........ Todd has orange pellets in the BBQ delight line (I think that is the one)....... When I asked him he told me they work great on fish, chicken and pork.....l have used orange and oak with beef and it is absolutely AMAZING!!!!!! ............. It was almost a food induced .........well you get it.....it was yummy


----------



## dasmoke (Mar 14, 2013)

Just put my order in.  Thanks todd!!!!!!!!!!!!  Can't wait to do the mail box mod for my Mes30. 

Dasmoke


----------



## goingcamping (Mar 15, 2013)

Just ordered 25# of pellets. Todd is a good and smart business man! Will be ordering ALL my pellets from him!

~Brett


----------



## dj mishima (Mar 15, 2013)

I picked up some charcoal and peach pellets.  I also got some apple dust for cold smoking.  I can't wait to try them out this weekend!

I may just have to order more before the end of the month


----------



## black (Mar 18, 2013)

[h3]*z*[/h3]


----------

